# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Дизайн

## NamelessChild

может, сменить?
*просто предложение)*

----------


## IncognitO

не знаю, вроде и так нормально, хотя и не идеал красоты... но так, в сухом консервативном стиле ) хотя и не против был бы... главное чтобы работал )

----------


## Freezer2007

согласен, в первую очередь пусть работает, а макияж патом

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

я нормально вижу,но можно грэя попросить новые темы установить, в принципе это не очень сложно наверное.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

согласен, прошлый дизайн как то по проще и по удобней был. по проще бы че нить поставить.

----------


## MATARIEL

согласен... но тока на небольшие перемены... а то не надо делать из него такой пазитивный и клоунский форум...)))

----------


## MATARIEL

кстати... а кто будет братся за это дело..? впринципе я могу...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

добавлю свое пожелание. верните как было! отлично все выглядело, скромно и со вкусом.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

NamelessChild, может пусть тогда буду предлагать какой дизайн, цвет и прочее... а я уже буду "совмещать несовмещаемое"...))

----------


## tventin2

синенький действительно противный. а еще аву не поставить!

----------


## implosion

странно аватарок нет из-за малого места на сайте и трафаика?

----------


## Crystal_Lake

Кстати, у Модераторов и Администратора функция аваторов работает. *roll*

Дизайн дизайном, это ладно. Но вот форум жутко тормозит...
А дизайн у меня ассоциируется со стенами в больнице. Даже может и хорошо. *scratch*

----------


## Jubei

Маленькое пожелание одминам - увеличьте межстрочный интервал, плиз (в сообщениях). Ну, параметр line-height в CSS. А то с единицей читать как-то не очень удобно, особенно длинные сообщения.

----------


## Depress

Сайт ожил, для кого то тема дизайна еще актуальна?  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

незнаю, я его и таким пережевываю, главное чтоб работал, это наша основная проблема

----------


## Depress

Ну я вообщем то тоже, но глаза режет белый, долго что-то читать сложно, большое напряжение для глаз.
Мне на МС нравился, например можно подобный дизаин сделать.
Интересно что скажет Грей?

----------

